# THE LIPSTICK THAT IS AWESOME YET NO ONE TALKS ABOUT IT.



## mrsdoubtfire33 (Apr 3, 2014)

What MAC lipstick do you know of that is totally worth buying or have brought that no one ever really talks about? For me its Amorous. Picked this color up and instantly feel in love with it! I carry this one in my bag at all times.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 3, 2014)

Pink plaid ?


----------



## Jaquelyn1234 (Apr 3, 2014)

Coral Bliss!!


----------



## matchachoco (Apr 3, 2014)

I love Craving and Morange!


----------



## nadalvettel (Apr 4, 2014)

Viva glam III


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 15, 2014)

nadalvettel said:


> Viva glam III


  Totally agree! If I had to pick one lipstick out of all of the ones I have to wear forever it would be this one.


----------



## alexisweaver (Apr 15, 2014)

My favorite and go-to-everyday-lipstick is Sweetie!


----------



## Dany (Apr 16, 2014)

I love Mehr


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 16, 2014)

Flaunting It Kissable Lipcolor


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 16, 2014)

Glamour Daze  ( ok it's LE but I really love it )


----------



## mrsdoubtfire33 (Apr 16, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Glamour Daze  ( ok it's LE but I really love it )


Woah! I wouldnt mind having that in my life lol! That is pretty!


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 16, 2014)

Thank you  it's a go-to lipstick.


----------



## AutumnMoon (Apr 16, 2014)

Lady Bug, Brick-O-La, Chatterbox, and Speak Louder, for me anyway. Lady Bug is a long-term basic, even though its red, because the color is light due to the Lustre finish.


----------



## ma146rina (Apr 16, 2014)

Peach blossom, one of my fav nudes


----------



## cakewannaminaj (Apr 16, 2014)

Snob is my all time favourite and I think people have been giving attention to it ^^


----------



## laurgerhard (Apr 19, 2014)

I love Dress It Up!


----------



## hazyday (Apr 23, 2014)

Sunny Seoul!


----------



## hippychic823 (Apr 25, 2014)

Plumful!!!!! It gets no love but it's my go to lippie for everyday looks....so gorgeous...


----------



## Jennifae (Apr 25, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Flaunting It Kissable Lipcolor









  This one is so awesome that I have a backup to my backup!  Definitely one of my favorites!!!


----------



## SatelliteDrmr (Apr 27, 2014)

Lovelorn - I picked it up on a whim, and have loved it ever since. 

  Pretty Please - Such a nice frosty nude for me. 

  I'm usually all about the bolds, but those are my favourites for when I need to tone it down a bit.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 27, 2014)

*Carnal Instinct *
*Plum**  Bright *

  Both are really worth buying or better say were ( LE )

  And

*Midnight Mambo ( Mineralize )*





Carnal Instinct






  Midnight Mambo
  Plum Bright
  Carnal Instinct ( but the picture is bad, there is few light on in the corridor ! ), IRL it is gorgeous !


----------



## hippychic823 (Apr 28, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Carnal Instinct * *Plum**  Bright*  Both are really worth buying or better say were ( LE )  And  *Midnight Mambo ( Mineralize )*
> 
> Carnal Instinct
> 
> Midnight Mambo Plum Bright Carnal Instinct ( but the picture is bad, there is few light on in the corridor ! ), IRL it is gorgeous !


 I loooooove Carnal Instinct!!!!! It is such a classy and glam lippie and you're right, pictures don't do this lippie justice it's just one you gotta see IRL to fully appreciate


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you, here it is on my lips this time


----------



## makeba (Apr 28, 2014)

Touch


----------



## purplevines (Apr 28, 2014)

jennifae said:


> This one is so awesome that I have a backup to my backup!  Definitely one of my favorites!!!


  Holllyyy is this beautiful

  It looks like it was made for you girl! 

  Was not into MAC yet for shop cook


----------



## kirstw91 (Apr 28, 2014)

I love pure zen and speed dial, those are my "go to shades"


----------



## Jennifae (Apr 28, 2014)

purplevines said:


> Holllyyy is this beautiful
> 
> It looks like it was made for you girl!
> 
> Was not into MAC yet for shop cook


  Thank you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Peacocky and Shop Cook are two of my favorite MAC collections.


----------



## gre329 (Apr 29, 2014)

Kinda Sexy hands Down


----------



## MandyVanHook (Apr 29, 2014)

I would say Faux for an everyday shade and Up the Amp for a bright. Faux looks incredibly natural on me and Up the Amp is just a beautiful, fun shade and I love the formula.


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Apr 29, 2014)

Velvet Teddy!!!! Also Pink Plaid, Snob, St Germain, Cherish, and Midimauve. Those are my basic old school go to shades that i have always had on hand for years!!! Newer faves Razzle Dazzler, Flamingo, Candy Yum Yum, and Chatterbox and Sensual Spark which was le from MN


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 29, 2014)

jennifae said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You look beautiful! Peacocky was one of my favorite collections!!!!


----------



## VelvetLips (Apr 30, 2014)

Amorous is the first one that came to mind. My first ever MAC lipstick and I've loved it eversince. Really doesn't get mentioned anywhere, though. Also Viva Glam II, gorgeous Nude..so far the only one that suits me and Pink Plaid.


----------



## teespurple (Apr 30, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> You look beautiful! Peacocky was one of my favorite collections!!!!


 That is a pretty color.


----------



## teespurple (Apr 30, 2014)

I like the pinks and purples. I can't think of the names right now.


----------



## hazyday (May 1, 2014)

jennifae said:


> This one is so awesome that I have a backup to my backup!  Definitely one of my favorites!!!


  Wow, this color was made for you! Beautiful!


----------



## Jennifae (May 1, 2014)

hazyday said:


> Wow, this color was made for you! Beautiful!


 
  Thank you, ladies!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 1, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Amorous is the first one that came to mind. My first ever MAC lipstick and I've loved it eversince. Really doesn't get mentioned anywhere, though. Also Viva Glam II, gorgeous Nude..so far the only one that suits me and Pink Plaid.


  I rediscovered Amorous during the 30 day low buy lipstick challenge. I've since moved it to the front of my lipstick drawer so I can use it more.


----------



## shimmygirl (May 1, 2014)

I like Fanfare for everyday...


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 1, 2014)

shimmygirl said:


>


  Thank you for posting this!  I have have been considering Fanfare for a long time but wasn't sure exactly how it would look.  The swatches online seem inconsistent.  This looks beautiful on you!


----------



## liba (May 1, 2014)

Pervette is a really nifty iridescent shade, sort of sheer and pale with that lovely purple iridescence. Considering how many purple lovers are out there, I don't know why it doesn't get much much more love.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 1, 2014)

liba said:


> Pervette is a really nifty iridescent shade, sort of sheer and pale with that lovely purple iridescence. Considering how many purple lovers are out there, I don't know why it doesn't get much much more love.


  It's too frosty for me. I'm not big on metallics or frosts, with a couple of exceptions.


----------



## mosha010 (May 1, 2014)

Hmm I've been meaning to get pervette... Maybe out of the recycle bin.  I love these type of shades even if they're not the most popular


----------



## Ayanna (May 1, 2014)

I rarely hear anyone talk about Modesty. Its so purrrty and suits all skin tones!


----------



## AlwaysCakefaced (May 2, 2014)

Cosmo, kinda sexy and creme cup...


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 2, 2014)

AlwaysCakefaced said:


> Cosmo, kinda sexy and creme cup...


  Cosmo is awesome. It was one of my firsts and it suits almost everyone.


----------



## Indieprincess (May 3, 2014)

Red Racer I think is underrated. It's my go-to summer red I hope it gets repromoted at some point because I didn't get a chance to back it up.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 4, 2014)

Indieprincess said:


> Red Racer I think is underrated. It's my go-to summer red I hope it gets repromoted at some point because I  didn't get a chance to back it up.


  I didn ´ t purchase it at that time  ( when I arrived at my MAC store everything was sold out ) I need Red Racer so I really hope it gets repromoted too ! A gorgeous Red !


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 4, 2014)

Indieprincess said:


> Red Racer I think is underrated. It's my go-to summer red I hope it gets repromoted at some point because I didn't get a chance to back it up.


I ended up snagging it on the CB and I love it, it's a gorgeous bright red.


----------



## allthingsglam (May 4, 2014)

Kinda sexy ls


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 4, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Kinda sexy ls


  I second KS! oh and also Taupe. I never hear anyone talk about it and its so pretty.


----------



## allthingsglam (May 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I second KS! oh and also Taupe. I never hear anyone talk about it and its so pretty.


I'm going to have to get taupe


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I second KS! oh and also Taupe. I never hear anyone talk about it and its so pretty.


  I really love wearing Taupe in the fall!


----------



## trina11225 (May 4, 2014)

Crazy, since taupe looks just like bad girl riri on me. Would have never discovered it otherwise.


----------



## ahoythere (May 6, 2014)

Spiceflower.  It was one of those random Nordstrom only collections (Graphic Garden I think?)and it came in a set with another lippie and gloss, I bought it at the CCO.  Turns out it is the PERFECT color for me! I found one on MUA that I managed to swap for but I would kill to this available to me anytime I wanted to replace it.  It's probably pretty similar to Mehr but in an Amplified formula, which I love.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 6, 2014)

ahoythere said:


> Spiceflower.  It was one of those random Nordstrom only collections (Graphic Garden I think?)and it came in a set with another lippie and gloss, I bought it at the CCO.  Turns out it is the PERFECT color for me! I found one on MUA that I managed to swap for but I would kill to this available to me anytime I wanted to replace it.  It's probably pretty similar to Mehr but in an Amplified formula, which I love.


  I never saw this one, but it sounds beautiful!


----------



## Lokkette (May 6, 2014)

It's LE, but I really like Gem of Roses. I found it at a CCO last year, and I wish I could find another so I wouldn't feel bad wearing it all the time.


----------



## L281173 (May 8, 2014)

Fresh morrocan.  This color is excellent alone or when layered with a gloss such as ornamental. The metallic effect is fabulous.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 8, 2014)

Lokkette said:


> It's LE, but I really like Gem of Roses. I found it at a CCO last year, and I wish I could find another so I wouldn't feel bad wearing it all the time.


Gem of Roses from Semi-Precious, isnt' it ?


----------



## Lokkette (May 8, 2014)

Yes it is!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 8, 2014)

One of my fav collection, all lipsticks ( and es etc.. ) were gorgeous ! I have Musky Amethyst and I do not want to use it up ! Great lippies !


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 8, 2014)

I don't see that many people talk about Hot Tahiti, but it is a gorgeous color, and much more pigmented than a typical Glaze.


----------



## msjudiie26 (May 10, 2014)

I absolutely love captive its so beautiful


----------



## Dominique33 (May 10, 2014)

*Haute Altitude *is very pretty*, *the amplified texture is flattering I think. *Hot Chocolate* is so pretty too. And of course *Après Chic *!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






  Hot Chocolate
  Haute Altitude ( middle )
  Après Chic


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 11, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Haute Altitude *is very pretty*, *the amplified texture is flattering I think. *Hot Chocolate* is so pretty too. And of course *Après Chic *!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Everytime I see a picture of Hot Chocolate I want it!  The undertones are so unusual.  Wish they would bring it back!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 11, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Everytime I see a picture of Hot Chocolate I want it!  The undertones are so unusual.  Wish they would bring it back!


Yes, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe they will repromote it ? That would be great.


----------



## Kristin Bacon (May 11, 2014)

One of my all time faves that i NEVER hear about is Of Royalty from fab felines. such a pretty pastel pink.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 11, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> One of my all time faves that i NEVER hear about is Of Royalty from fab felines. such a pretty pastel pink.


  Would be so kind as to swatch it ? In fact I've been purchasing from MAC for 3-4 years only and I don't know this collection. It sounds great


----------



## gina12345 (May 11, 2014)

L281173 said:


> Fresh morrocan. This color is excellent alone or when layered with a gloss such as ornamental. The metallic effect is fabulous.


You are so right, this is a beautiful shade


----------



## lxvefool (May 12, 2014)

See Sheer is one I never hear about but love. Also, Sin rocks my socks. I think it's a pro colour, though.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 12, 2014)

lxvefool said:


> See Sheer is one I never hear about but love. Also, Sin rocks my socks. I think it's a pro colour, though.


  See Sheer is a beautiful shade!


----------



## lxvefool (May 12, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> See Sheer is a beautiful shade!


 Yes! I think it's a beautiful colour for every girl in the world.


----------



## NextSupreme (May 16, 2014)

Vegas Volt! If you're fair/pale or a redhead, you need this shade in your life


----------



## Dominique33 (May 16, 2014)

It is a bold and bright coral , very pretty indeed !


----------



## pretty_melody (May 18, 2014)

SatelliteDrmr said:


> Lovelorn - I picked it up on a whim, and have loved it ever since.
> 
> Pretty Please - Such a nice frosty nude for me.
> 
> I'm usually all about the bolds, but those are my favourites for when I need to tone it down a bit.


  I agree, I adore Lovelorn such a pretty pink!


----------



## Vixxan (May 18, 2014)

Amorous!! is my most used lipstick. Love this one.


----------



## Merekat703 (May 19, 2014)

Hell raiser cuz of all the glitter!


----------



## Sojourner (May 20, 2014)

.


----------



## gina12345 (May 20, 2014)

Sojourner said:


> This is a fun topic, making me want all the colours!


Me too and I am starting a list because, believe it or not there are a few lipsticks by MAC that I do not have


----------



## nadalvettel (May 21, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Totally agree! If I had to pick one lipstick out of all of the ones I have to wear forever it would be this one.


   Exactly I love it so much  it's my everyday browny/nudey  colour but with the plum undertone it gives me that splash colour


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 21, 2014)

Pink pearl pop! It is a favorite pink of mine with a hint of lavender.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 21, 2014)

MAC Prepare for pleasure, a pretty go-to Red in my opinion . Not overwhelming but still intense and bright.


----------



## allthingsglam (May 21, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> MAC Prepare for pleasure, a pretty go-to Red in my opinion . Not overwhelming but still intense and bright.


Yes u are so right I love pfp I'm going to see if I can find a picture and post in the name that lippie thread


----------



## Dominique33 (May 21, 2014)

Thank you so much


----------



## LouGarner (May 21, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> Velvet Teddy!!!! Also Pink Plaid, Snob, St Germain, Cherish, and Midimauve. Those are my basic old school go to shades that i have always had on hand for years!!! Newer faves Razzle Dazzler, Flamingo, Candy Yum Yum, and Chatterbox and Sensual Spark which was le from MN


  just purchased Velvet Teddy it's so pretty also midimauve was taken hostage by my daughter .


----------



## LouGarner (May 21, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Haute Altitude *is very pretty*, *the amplified texture is flattering I think. *Hot Chocolate* is so pretty too. And of course *Après Chic *!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm so happy i have all three of these.


----------



## LouGarner (May 21, 2014)

NextSupreme said:


> Vegas Volt! If you're fair/pale or a redhead, you need this shade in your life


  I love this color for the summer.


----------



## AutumnMoon (May 23, 2014)

Vixxan said:


> Amorous!! is my most used lipstick. Love this one.


  I find myself reaching for this one a lot.


----------



## Kristin Bacon (May 23, 2014)

a while back i posted a list of favorites with Of Royalty from Fab Felines and one of u ladies asked for a swatch. I have to dig it out, but i have pics of me wearing it i will post that til im back from my weekend escape lol here it is 

  Im gonna find it and do some comparison swatches too other pale pinks i have. i have a ton too lol.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 23, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> a while back i posted a list of favorites with Of Royalty from Fab Felines and one of u ladies asked for a swatch. I have to dig it out, but i have pics of me wearing it i will post that til im back from my weekend escape lol here it is
> 
> Im gonna find it and do some comparison swatches too other pale pinks i have. i have a ton too lol.


Lovely !  Your makeup is beautiful.


----------



## Kristin Bacon (May 23, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Lovely !  Your makeup is beautiful.


awww thanku @Dominique33 i love pink. as u can tell lol


----------



## Dominique33 (May 23, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> awww thanku @Dominique33 i love pink. as u can tell lol


lol I love pink too !


----------



## Dreaming Dancer (May 24, 2014)

Viva glam IV


----------



## gina12345 (May 25, 2014)

Dreaming Dancer said:


> Viva glam IV


I love this with Beet or Trust in Red lip liner, it does not get enogh respect


----------



## Dreaming Dancer (May 25, 2014)

gina12345 said:


> I love this with Beet or Trust in Red lip liner, it does not get enogh respect


  I really like it with Soar lip liner too.


----------



## gina12345 (May 25, 2014)

Dreaming Dancer said:


> I really like it with Soar lip liner too.


OOO I am going to try that one


----------



## Hersheys (May 31, 2014)

All fired up!  Gorgeous on my c8 skin


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 31, 2014)

Hersheys said:


> All fired up!  Gorgeous on my c8 skin


  Love that one!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 31, 2014)

Hersheys said:


> All fired up!  Gorgeous on my c8 skin


It's a great lippie


----------



## gina12345 (May 31, 2014)

Hersheys said:


> Gorgeous on my c8 skin


I LOVE ALL FIRED UP!! It is a recent discovery for me, and a lot brighter than I normally wear. I am NC50


----------



## Princesa Livia (Jun 1, 2014)

I love *Kinda Sexy*. Not sure if its reknowned for its awesomeness but I just recently discovered how beautiful that colour is!


----------



## Princesa Livia (Jun 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I don't see that many people talk about *Hot Tahiti*, but it is a gorgeous color, and much more pigmented than a typical Glaze.


  Oh I also second this. MAC has so many awesome colours - they just get drowned with new collections always coming up!


----------



## LouGarner (Jun 1, 2014)

Princesa Livia said:


> I love *Kinda Sexy*. Not sure if its reknowned for its awesomeness but I just recently discovered how beautiful that colour is!


  i love kinda sexy.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 1, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> i love kinda sexy.


It's beautiful


----------



## User38 (Jun 1, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> i love kinda sexy.


 
  i have not used that in a while.. gonna dig for it


----------



## CarmenK (Jun 1, 2014)

Captive, Touch, Velvet Teddy and Chili, all great colors!


----------



## saralyn (Jun 1, 2014)

Chili definitely needs more love! It's like a brick orange red that's matte and gorgeous!

  Also, not a lipstick.. but Stone lip pencil. I like to use it as an all over shade for my lips. It's a taupe color, and it's perfect! May not suit everyone's taste, but it's beautiful.


----------



## LouGarner (Jun 1, 2014)

saralyn said:


> Chili definitely needs more love! It's like a brick orange red that's matte and gorgeous!
> 
> Also, not a lipstick.. but Stone lip pencil. I like to use it as an all over shade for my lips. It's a taupe color, and it's perfect! May not suit everyone's taste, but it's beautiful.


  i have chili and never used it. i will wear it this week. i also have stone lip pencil. do you wear it with nude lipsticks?


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm obsessing over anything pink/purple at the moment! This is my current FAVE EVER LS it's daddy's little girl from Archie's girls! I'm obsessed! My next faves are velvet teddy, cosmo & candy yum yum


----------



## unraveling (Jun 2, 2014)

I am 100% with you on kinda sexy!  love it


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 2, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> i have not used that in a while.. gonna dig for it


  You should it is great


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Jun 5, 2014)

ok finally jumped on the Lady Danger train!!!!!!!!!!!!! IN LOVE! i always knew i wanted it, but whenever i shopped never grabbed it. well so glad i did with my 12 empties i got also Sweet and Sour which i LOVE too. My mom wants to steal my SS lol.


----------



## kirstw91 (Jun 8, 2014)

ElarnerDawn said:


> I'm obsessing over anything pink/purple at the moment! This is my current FAVE EVER LS it's daddy's little girl from Archie's girls! I'm obsessed! My next faves are velvet teddy, cosmo & candy yum yum


 Daddy's little girl has a special place in my heart, my dad took me to selfridges to get that colour on a daddy-daughter day   It's such a gorgeous colour


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 8, 2014)

saralyn said:


> Chili definitely needs more love! It's like a brick orange red that's matte and gorgeous!
> 
> Also, not a lipstick.. but Stone lip pencil. I like to use it as an all over shade for my lips. It's a taupe color, and it's perfect! May not suit everyone's taste, but it's beautiful.


  I just got stone and I love it, too!


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Jun 8, 2014)

kirstw91 said:


> Daddy's little girl has a special place in my heart, my dad took me to selfridges to get that colour on a daddy-daughter day   It's such a gorgeous colour


 Awwwwwwww that's so lovely! ️️️


----------



## NicoleBrianne (Jun 10, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> My favorite and go-to-everyday-lipstick is Sweetie!


  I second this!  Sweetie is never talked about and the perfect everyday color!


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Jun 10, 2014)

creme cup and angel are two of my ATF i dont hear much about! Blankety and honeylove also. i have so many faves


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 10, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> creme cup and angel are two of my ATF i dont hear much about! Blankety and honeylove also. i have so many faves


  Thank you  I have to Check that out I mean all gorgeous permanent shades which are true unsung heroes in fact. I will ask my MAC store about those pretty shades ( I have very few permanent lippies )


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Jun 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Pink pearl pop! It is a favorite pink of mine with a hint of lavender.


  You have to try it with YSL White Gold Topaz!  It's like the Fafi collection is back ; )  You could also throw Funtabulous over it.  I've been liking Shy Shine lately.  It looks like absolutely nothing.  In fact, I would never look twice at that shade.  But, I did B2M for it and it's a nice healthy glow on the lips if they aren't pigmented.


----------



## Sushichiki (Jun 15, 2014)

SatelliteDrmr said:


> Lovelorn - I picked it up on a whim, and have loved it ever since.
> 
> Pretty Please - Such a nice frosty nude for me.
> 
> I'm usually all about the bolds, but those are my favourites for when I need to tone it down a bit.


  Totally agree with Lovelorn - so flattering!


----------



## pretty_melody (Jun 16, 2014)

Sushichiki said:


> Totally agree with Lovelorn - so flattering!


Its pretty neat how pigmented and creamy lovelorn is considering it's a lustre.


----------



## Laineygurl (Jun 17, 2014)

I really love Freckletone!


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Jun 17, 2014)

Violetta never gets talked about i dont get it i jus dug mine out from VV i got it then cuz the packaging. need to wear it more. I have sooo many mac lipsticks tho i have to keep them in a few spots in my room and last night i was taking ones out to wear i have about 30 on my vanity


----------



## foxykita143 (Jun 21, 2014)

I like kinda sexy with spring bean l/g over it. Odd combo, beautiful color


----------



## LouGarner (Jun 26, 2014)

foxykita143 said:


> I like kinda sexy with spring bean l/g over it. Odd combo, beautiful color


I have to try this combo


----------



## foxykita143 (Jun 26, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> I have to try this combo


  It's awesome, a MAC employee showed it to me back in the early 2000s and I still use it! It would be awesome with the new nude and green holographic nail colors MAC has!


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 4, 2014)

Japanese Maple! The first real nude I've tried that doesn't make me look 100% dead as long as I have a darker eye look.   I haven't bought it yet, but I swear every time I'm at MAC I reach to try on a nude and it's always Japanese Maple. I should just buy it already.


----------



## martiangurll (Jul 4, 2014)

Some of these already mentioned,  some have not been, but these are really great shades for me that get little mention: St. Germain Crosswires Faux Hot Tahiti Siss Fresh Brew Archetype Creme in your Coffee Yash Pervette


----------



## foxykita143 (Jul 6, 2014)

Costa Chic, and every time I buy it I religiously lose it!


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 9, 2014)

ma146rina said:


> Peach blossom, one of my fav nudes


  I second this!


----------



## oliviajames (Aug 10, 2014)

My favorite is Snob and I think people have been giving attention to it.


----------



## lilybettie (Aug 10, 2014)

I rarely hear anything about Milan mode and hot gossip but they are two of my favourites!


----------



## naayla2012 (Aug 10, 2014)

Mehr I love it


----------



## Albicoccola (Aug 10, 2014)

naayla2012 said:


> Mehr I love it


  I agree! It's my holy grail lipstick, and I nearly fell to my knees and kissed the ground when it became perm!


----------



## naayla2012 (Aug 10, 2014)

Albicoccola said:


> I agree! It's my holy grail lipstick, and I nearly fell to my knees and kissed the ground when it became perm!


   Exactly It's the most used lipstick in my collection and I've always got a back up of it! X


----------



## Albicoccola (Aug 10, 2014)

naayla2012 said:


> Exactly It's the most used lipstick in my collection and I've always got a back up of it! X


  I backed that sucker up big time during the Mickey Contractor collection! Now I also always have a backup.. Since it's the lipstick that travels most in my handbag, I figure there's a greater chance of loss, right? So I think having a backup (or two!) at home is totally justified


----------



## naayla2012 (Aug 10, 2014)

Albicoccola said:


> I backed that sucker up big time during the Mickey Contractor collection! Now I also always have a backup.. Since it's the lipstick that travels most in my handbag, I figure there's a greater chance of loss, right? So I think having a backup (or two!) at home is totally justified


 Lol yeah I know what you mean I've got one in my make up bag, one in the car and one in my bedroom lol incase I lose one


----------



## Babbie (Aug 11, 2014)

Taupe & See Sheer! Lovely shades


----------



## emmxbee (Aug 11, 2014)

I agree with Plumful. It definitely doesn't get enough love, in my opinion.


----------



## angxstarr (Aug 11, 2014)

Viva Glam II. My absolute favourite, I love that I can pretty much mix it with anything.


----------



## Mazi (Aug 11, 2014)

Faux lovely neutral colour!


----------



## gina12345 (Aug 11, 2014)

Babbie said:


> Taupe & See Sheer! Lovely shades


I agree, I just re discovered these shades this summer, see sheer is awesome for summer especially. Taupe is a great nude for me


----------



## TommyCJC (Aug 12, 2014)

There was a time when I thought I was pretty much the only person who was madly in love with Pink Plaid... It's great that Kylie Jenner has brought some much deserved attention to it!! Such a gorgeous colour, wears well, it's honestly going to be my wedding lipstick!! ^_^

  Please Me is also a super stunning colour, it's had some love, probably not enough in my opinion though


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Aug 13, 2014)

TommyCJC said:


> There was a time when I thought I was pretty much the only person who was madly in love with Pink Plaid... It's great that Kylie Jenner has brought some much deserved attention to it!! Such a gorgeous colour, wears well, it's honestly going to be my wedding lipstick!! ^_^
> 
> Please Me is also a super stunning colour, it's had some love, probably not enough in my opinion though


  Pink Plaid has been in my rotation since i was 21 i am now 31. I love it sooo soooo much. It was my first Mac pink lipstick, and my third Mac lipstick i ever got.


----------



## nadalvettel (Aug 13, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> Pink Plaid has been in my rotation since i was 21 i am now 31. I love it sooo soooo much. It was my first Mac pink lipstick, and my third Mac lipstick i ever got.


I saw pink plaid on my friend and fell in love it's going on my buy list.


----------



## SomedayLuxe (Aug 13, 2014)

Pink plaid was my pick, but also costa chic


----------



## TommyCJC (Aug 13, 2014)

SomedayLuxe said:


> Pink plaid was my pick, but also costa chic


  Girls after my own heart!! <3  Xx


----------



## ramarose (Aug 13, 2014)

chatterbox


----------



## ChuChuReviews (Aug 13, 2014)

Dare You!


----------



## samedifferent (Aug 15, 2014)

I feel like all the mac lipsticks are all talked about to a certain extent. my fave that doesn't get enough raves has got to be Bombshell, though


----------



## Trombonist2014 (Aug 15, 2014)

Midimauve a MLBB and a bit more mauve


----------



## gina12345 (Aug 15, 2014)

samedifferent said:


> I feel like all the mac lipsticks are all talked about to a certain extent. my fave that doesn't get enough raves has got to be Bombshell, though


You are so right about Bombshell! I was searching for a new nude when I found it, (I brought & love Shanghai Spice with whirl)
  I swatched it just because it was so pink & pretty. I am going back for that one, when I get back to mac again


----------



## krstn1613 (Aug 19, 2014)

Fan fare


----------



## Cake Face (Aug 19, 2014)

Prince Noir. I even wear it in the summer, and receive compliments every time. I stalk every new collection hoping MAC will re-promote it...hate myself for not purchasing a backup


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 19, 2014)

Cake Face said:


> Prince Noir. I even wear it in the summer, and receive compliments every time. I stalk every new collection hoping MAC will re-promote it...hate myself for not purchasing a backup


 I don't know if you've been following the ANR swatches, but Lingering Kiss seems super close to Prince Noir.


----------



## crystalzi (Aug 21, 2014)

I don't see a lot of chat about hang up but it is beautiful


----------



## Cake Face (Aug 21, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I don't know if you've been following the ANR swatches, but Lingering Kiss seems super close to Prince Noir.


  Thanks Anaphora, I have not seen the ANR swatches yet, but now that I know they're available I'm going to check them out!


----------



## Cake Face (Aug 21, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> I don't know if you've been following the ANR swatches, but Lingering Kiss seems super close to Prince Noir.


  Holy Crap! Just found the lingering kiss swatch and it is a beauty!!!  You're the best! paying MAC a visit on my lunch break today.


----------



## DoTheTree (Mar 10, 2015)

I love Twig, Amorous and Brick O La. I don't think people talk about these enough.


----------



## makeupgator (Mar 11, 2015)

I really love CB96, but never hear anything about it!


----------



## LouGarner (Mar 16, 2015)

makeupgator said:


> I really love CB96, but never hear anything about it!


I hear it's similar to who's that chick


----------



## LinzBelle (Mar 23, 2015)

HUE!! I have two back ups of it.  Also I don't think Plumful gets a lot of attention.


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 23, 2015)

Lovelorn.


----------



## BethRosexx (Mar 26, 2015)

Ladybug! It's my favourite red but always gets overlooked!


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Mar 31, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> Ladybug! It's my favourite red but always gets overlooked!


  True!  Such a gorgeous red


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 1, 2015)

DoTheTree said:


> I love Twig, Amorous and *Brick O La*. I don't think people talk about these enough.


  I love Brick O La 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Film Noir, Chili and So Chaud don't get half the attention they deserve IMO.


----------



## spookyumbrella (Apr 10, 2015)

Peach Blossom is so pretty but I never hear anyone mention it


----------



## Mayanas (Apr 10, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> I love Brick O La
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  yes, Chili is a beautiful color on my NC30-35


----------



## gina12345 (Apr 11, 2015)

BethRosexx said:


> Ladybug! It's my favourite red but always gets overlooked!


Yep I love this one too! Beautiful red


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hang Up is beautiful ️


----------



## lipstick007 (May 14, 2015)

Faux


----------



## Fiberluver (May 20, 2015)

No one talks about O. This is one of the prettiest lipsticks ever.


----------



## Erica53094 (May 31, 2015)

LinzBelle said:


> HUE!! I have two back ups of it.  Also I don't think Plumful gets a lot of attention.


  Lol that's what first came to mind...hue. Or Pure Zen. I'm addicted to nudes and never hear about those two generally. Usually it's Angel or Blankety


----------



## Erica53094 (May 31, 2015)

shimmygirl said:


> I like Fanfare for everyday...


  Fanfare is a great color!


----------



## Erica53094 (May 31, 2015)

liba said:


> Pervette is a really nifty iridescent shade, sort of sheer and pale with that lovely purple iridescence. Considering how many purple lovers are out there, I don't know why it doesn't get much much more love.


   Totally agree it is a very wearable color and can be topped on many lipsticks. It should have more love!


----------



## Erica53094 (May 31, 2015)

AlwaysCakefaced said:


> Cosmo, kinda sexy and creme cup...


  Kinda Sexy is my all time fav!!


----------



## Erica53094 (May 31, 2015)

Laineygurl said:


> I really love Freckletone!


  Love freckletone. One of my first mac lippies!


----------



## Erica53094 (May 31, 2015)

Princesa Livia said:


> I love *Kinda Sexy*. Not sure if its reknowned for its awesomeness but I just recently discovered how beautiful that colour is! retty:


  Love it too!!


----------



## Erica53094 (May 31, 2015)

krstn1613 said:


> Fan fare


  Nice!


----------



## gina12345 (May 31, 2015)

Fiberluver said:


> No one talks about O. This is one of the prettiest lipsticks ever.


Its especially pretty with MAC Beet or Trust in Red lipliners


----------



## Pirita84 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hot Tahití!


----------



## mceja91 (Aug 7, 2015)

Definitely Mac runway hit & twig! They are such gorgeous colors!!!!


----------



## BethRosexx (Aug 7, 2015)

mceja91 said:


> Definitely Mac runway hit & twig! They are such gorgeous colors!!!!


  I agree! I love twig but nobody ever seems to mention it!


----------



## smaugish (Aug 9, 2015)

Violetta! I hear people talking about Heroine etc all the time but imho Violetta's iridescence makes it so much prettier. Cyber's also a killer for an uber vampy lip.

  Cockney as well, actually.


----------

